# Aumentar fuerza en un Motor PaP Unipolar



## isra086 (Jun 14, 2008)

Soy nuevo en el foro asi que nose como empezar   ; Bueno la verdad necesito ayuda para aumentar la fuerza de un motor paso a paso (unipolar)

La cuestion esta en que logro hacer que el motor tenga la secuencia correcta, logro hacerlo girar hacia la izquierda o derecha, segun sea mi gusto. El problema esta en que al montarlo en mi prototipo de proyecto que estoy elaborando, el motor no tiene la suficiente fuerza para hacer girar el engrane al que esta acoplado, aun no entiendo porque.

Aclaro que para hacer la conexion del motor estoy utilizando transistores TIP41c y al motor lo estoy alimentando con 12v si alguien puede ayudarme se lo agradeceria mucho....


----------



## armandolopezmx (Jun 15, 2008)

para dar mas potencia, puedes darle  mas voltaje.
claro que hay que ver la  resistencia de la bobinas.

ahora que si el motor es muy pequeñito,  obviamente no podrar dar el torque que necesitas.
suerte.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 15, 2008)

Mira la tension que le llega al motor. Con transistores mosfet tendras menor caida de tension en estos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 15, 2008)

Una vez comprobado que no sea un error de conexiones, tensiones o secuencia...
Puedes "sobrealimentar el motor" ailmentandolo a una tension y despues la reduces.

Normalmente se utiliza PWM aplicando 100% de la energia cuando hace un paso y reduciendola cuando esta en reposo.

De esta forma se reduce tanto el consumo como la temperatura del motor.


Lo mejor como te comentaba Pepechip es utilizar mosfet como los irf740 o similares. 
Con solo aplicarles 12V ya conmutan de forma eficiente cosa que los TIP te pueden quedar en zona  lineal.


Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2008)

Si ya estas trabajando al límite de tensión del motor (Ver características del mismo) no tienes remedio.

Si por ejemplo el motor "Soporta" 24 V, en ese caso aplicas la solución de TioPepe123, a mayor frecuencia de operación le mandas mayor tensión para no perder el secuenciado.

Y esto lo haces "Midiendo" el consumo del motor.
Cuando el consumo cae por efecto de la inductancia de las bobinas trabajando a mayor frecuencia, aumentas la tensión de alimentación para compensar.

Lo puedes hacer por regulación lineal serie o PWM, en este último caso puede ser un dispositivo en serie con la alimentación o con el mismo controlador del motor

Ayudaría conocer las características de tu motor y que "Carga" le estas colocando, podría ser que el motor sea "Chico" para el uso que le quieres dar.


----------



## isra086 (Jun 15, 2008)

Desafortunadamente no tengo las caracteristicas del motor debido a que lo saque de una impresora que estaba en desuso y este no dice ni con cuanto voltaje trabaja ni el tamaño de la resistencia en cada bobina  

Ahora me acabo de encontrar con otro problema, debido a que utilizo un PIC para enviar la secuencia de movimiento decidi utilizar 2 fuentes diferentes, 1 para alimentar al motor y otra para alimentar el PIC.

Haciendo esto el motor no me responde anteriormente solo usaba una fuente de alimentacion, tanto para el PIC como para el motor, asi el motor por lo menos hacia la secuencia de movimiento, ahora que utilice las 2 fuentes el motor no hace ninguna accion es mas solo se escucha un zumbido.

La verdad cada vez voy de mal a peor.... Como que necesito mucha ayuda verdad


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2008)

¿ Por que no publicas el esquema que estas empleando ? (Doble fuente)
Y una foto del motor, no vendria nada mal


----------



## isra086 (Jun 15, 2008)

Aqui dejo algunas fotografias para que puedan ver donde estan montados los motores y puedan examinar la situacion, ademas les agrego la foto del sistema que estoy empleando para poder hacer el movimiento del motor.

Espero y me den algunas sugerencias para poder terminar con mis dudas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 16, 2008)

El motor de la foto es bastante pequeño, no te admitira mucho "Par", en la ultima foto se ve un tren de engranajes (En apariencia de bronce) ¿ El motor es el que mueve al engranaje central ?


----------



## isra086 (Jun 16, 2008)

Gracias por todo ya solucione el problema todo era un problema de engranaje.

Aun siendo pequeño el motor tiene suficiente par para hacer girar el mecanismo pero si el engranaje no esta en su debida posicion este tiende a hacer que el motor se amarre.

Gracias por todo...


----------



## doctorjkill (Jun 16, 2008)

parece una maquina cnc tipo fresadora, con el tema del par motor te digo que esos motores aparentemente de impresora tienen bastante, son casi todos de 24v, solo trata de tener una contrapunta en los de eje largo por que suelen trabarse despues de un tiempo de uso


----------



## Paloky (Jun 17, 2008)

No se como utilizarás el motor actualmente, pero puedes intenta hacer funcionarlo a semipasos.

Tendrás mas par, pero menor velocidad.

Saludos.


----------



## picrocker (Sep 21, 2008)

A mi me esta pasando algo similar estoy utilizando dos motores de paso unipolares de 5V para mover un robot pequeño, los estoy controlando con un PIC y el ULN2803 y giran sin ningun problema, pero cuando coloco el robot en el suelo para nada se mueve el robot les hace falta como fuerza.... 

Las caracteristicas del motor son:

Step Angle: 7.5 degrees
No. of Phase: 4
Voltage: 5V
Current: 500mA
Resistance: 10 ohms
Holding Torque: 110g.cm
Detent Torque: 45g.cm

No entiendo muy bien estos datos de torque, no manejo mucho la parte de mecanica... ademas estoy acoplando directamente el eje de cada motor a cada rueda (rueda todo terreno), solo tengo dos ruedas y una tercera rueda (rueda loca)... no se si es que este es el problema que es que estoy acoplando directamente los ejes de los motores a cada rueda... Que pudiera hacer... no se si con unos servos se pudiera solucionar este problema... lo que pasa es que son muy costosos...


----------



## andresnn83 (Dic 8, 2009)

buenas a todos, estoy trabajando con un motor paso a paso relativamente robusto, tengo un programa en un micro motorola, el cual recibe un voltaje de 0 a 5V, desde 0 hasta 2V, el motor gira hacia un lado, de 3 a 5V gira hacia el otro lado, entre 2 y 3V, se queda quieto, resulta que estaba uncionando bien, y de un momneto a otro, en vez de girar hacia un lado u otro, empezo a vibrar, cual puede ser la causa?, y tambien necesito saber hasta cuanto se le puede aumentar el voltaje para que tenga mas fuercita y pueda mover un mecanismo que engo, con 12V unciona pero esta como corto en torque. De antemano muchas gracias por su colaboracion..,.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2009)

andresnn83 dijo:


> ...............empezo a vibrar, cual puede ser la causa?, y tambien necesito saber hasta cuanto se le puede aumentar el voltaje para que tenga mas fuercita y pueda mover un mecanismo que *T*engo, con 12V *F*unciona pero esta como corto en torque...............


Esa es señal de que falta algún pulso en la secuencia de funcionamiento, transistor quemado, en corto ¿?¿?
Para más torque, léete todo el post, por allí comenté algo.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 15, 2010)

Fijate que si te pasas de velocidad también vibran y no se mueven. Igual sería raro que el micro cambie de velocidad solo, asi que es más probable lo que dice Fogonazo pero por velocidad también podría pasar.


----------



## kadriel (Jul 23, 2012)

Hola este tema es viejo, pero espero  que alguien me conteste, tengo un motor a pasos unipolar, pero necesito una corriente de 2 amp y 24 volts, mi problema es que los drivers 2803N y 2003A, solo soportan 500 mA, no se si alguien me podria recomendar un driver, o algún integrado que me soporte tanta corriente...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2012)

kadriel dijo:
			
		

> Ahhh, perdón me equivoque no son 500A, son 500mA, bueno creoque tu no conoces de drivers verdad, a ver si alguien mas se anima a ayudarme! De todos modos grcias por darme cuenta de mi error



En el Foro puedes encontrar varios esquemas de drivers realizados con componentes discretos como para 500mA y mas


----------



## sergio636 (Ago 16, 2012)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y me intereso el tema y estoy realmente desepcionado con un cnc que construi no es un tema de fuerza sino de velocidad parece una tortuga !!!!!


----------



## nemur999 (Dic 5, 2012)

yo tengo el mismo problema con una brazo robotico de acrilico que estoy haciendo el motor se para cuadno pongo el peso. Segun lei mas arriba se puede solucionar con engranes. Alguien me podria dar un diagrama de como debo poner los engranes para aumentar el par del motor? Saludos



HE sacado motores de lectores de CD de los que traen flex en los que se notan 4 hilos, pero cuando los conecto a mi circuito controlador no giran. alguien sabe si estos son bipolares?


----------



## bdm90 (Feb 25, 2014)

segun las clases de un ingeniero.los que traen 5 o 6 cables son unipolares y los de 4 son bipolares


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Mar 6, 2014)

Permítanme referirme al tutorial sobre motores de paso que he publicado aquí. En varias de las contribuciones aquí he vuelto a ver la confirmación de errores que resultan de no entender el como funciona un motor de paso.
Tomemos como ejemplo el motor de paso presentado aquí con un voltaje nominal de 5 VDC y de una corriente máxima de 0.5 A.

Un motor así tiene una característica que hay que cumplir, y son la corriente máxoma de 0.5A. Pero un motor así se utiliza con una alimentación que tenga una tensión muy por encima de los 5 VDC.

Dicho nen una frase, detalles en el tutorial, si ese mismoi motor de paso lo alimento con 40 VDC y limito la corriente que fluye por sus bobinas utilizando la técnica del PWM, entonces el motor tendrá un torque 8x superior al que alcanza con los valores nominales de 5 VDC y 0.5 A.

La técnica es usada en prácticamente todas las componentes de control de motores de paso. la componente mide la corriente que fluye por el motor y la limita al valor máximo que se desea aplicar, en este caso 0.5A, usando un pwm que controla los MOSFETS del puente H logrando así que el motor no reciba mas de la corriente que soporta.

Las componentes como los L297/298 trabajan de ese modo, lo que tiene un efecto que comentaba uno de los lector4es de mi tutorial, y es que motores de paso tienden a calentarse bastante.

Como escribo en mi tutorial y refiriendome a las componentes de la empresa Trinamic, uso una placa de evaluación llamada "stepRocker", un controlador moderno es tan inteligente, que limita la corriente a tal punto como la solisitación del motor requiere para dar el torque requerido. esto limita el consumo de energía, reduciendo el flujo de corriente en gran medida y así manteniendo el motor mucho mas frio.


----------

